# Fruit fly question



## lorriekay56 (Aug 15, 2005)

We have a good stock of fruit flies going. I was wondering, could we jut put a culture in a container, place the open container into our mantid enclosure? Then the fruit flys could eat and breed in the mantid enclosure. Our mantids are in aquariums and glass enclosures.

Please advise....


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi,

This is actually the method I use to feed my nymphs when they're at the smallest stages before seperation, the only thing you need to do is make sure that none of the culture 'goes bad', for obvious reasons, but other than that I see no reason for you not to experiment with your feeding system


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

I've tried it before however the medium dried up pretty quickly.


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 15, 2005)

Use a plastic container and place a hole only small enough for the flies to escape, slows down drying up.

Dave


----------



## Ian (Aug 15, 2005)

yep, I use that method as well dave. I just use a basic fruit fly cuture tub, and place some mesh or very thin cotton over the top, then put the lid on. Cut a small hole in the middle of the lid. When you are not using the culture, keep the mesh under the lid, however, when placing in the feeding area, take the mesh from under the lid, exposing the hole. I have used this method to rear all my nymphs, and has worked a treat  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

